# another should i buy this van thread - yellow dodge edition



## goatfloat6000 (May 12, 2016)

hey everyone, there are some really knowledgable folks posting on here, and i want to know what you think.
i've been living in my beater 85 chevy g20 for 8 months (street parking) and i'm looking for something fit for cross country travel. 

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/5581595498.html

Dodge Ram 1500 on craigslist for $1000 with another $1000 quoted to repair one of the brakes and a "small crack in the frame" - it's under 90,000 miles though and this offer seems too good to pass up.... 

based on pics the interior looks in great shape and was all built out by this dude. i'm concerned about downsizing space-wise from my chevy - especially since i'm probably living and traveling in it long term - but it may be worth it gas wise with the v6. is this offer too good to pass up? judging from my craigslist prowling of the last couple weeks, i could be spending close to 2,000 on something much older with high mileage.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 13, 2016)

It was a city vehicle.

The miles may be accurate, but they don't register all the time that thing was left running so the ac or heater could keep a government employeee comfy at taxpayer expense.

btw: the difference between a small crack in the frame and one the size of the grand canyon is exactly one pothole your tax dollars didn't fix.


----------



## goatfloat6000 (May 14, 2016)

trying to learn how to weigh out the importance of van year and mileage vs other factors for a van i want to travel in. prior to getting my current van, i knew precisely nothing about cars, and still know very little considering.

for example, here's a sweet looking diesel van but it has 200,000 miles. if i were to go check it out, i'd have no fucking clue what to look for aside from things that are apparent right away from looking at it. trying to learn by watching youtube, but who knows how that will translate when i'm actually checking out vans.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/5545800645.html


----------



## Kim Chee (May 14, 2016)

Take your time and wait for the smokin' deal. There's lots of vans in your area.

You want reliability and low operating cost?

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/5559403327.html

Dude wants $2500 for it, tell him you really want his van but only have $2000. (btw...this is the easiest negotiation you can use to get a van which is outside of your price range).


----------



## goatfloat6000 (May 14, 2016)

yeah i feel like it's easier to find good deals on minivans because they're so prevalent, but i'm not sure about space constraints. alsoi might be shallow, but a minivan just leaves something to be desired aesthetically... 

not totally ruling them out though. i think i will take my time. and hope my chevy doesn't fall apart soon


----------



## Kim Chee (May 14, 2016)

goatfloat6000 said:


> yeah i feel like it's easier to find good deals on minivans because they're so prevalent, but i'm not sure about space constraints. alsoi might be shallow, but a minivan just leaves something to be desired aesthetically...
> 
> not totally ruling them out though. i think i will take my time. and hope my chevy doesn't fall apart soon



Reliability and low operating cost -vs- spaciousness and low initial cost
^decisions, decisions.

I think you'll have no trouble finding something suitable considering the availability in your area


----------



## goatfloat6000 (May 15, 2016)

clean looking high top club wagon from a school district, with a wheelchair lift
https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=32&acctid=7239

and a 4x4 beast
https://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/5560039189.html


----------



## Haystack (May 16, 2016)

goatfloat6000 said:


> clean looking high top club wagon from a school district, with a wheelchair lift
> https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=32&acctid=7239



Could probably sell the wheelchair lift and make back some money if you can get it for cheap.


----------



## goatfloat6000 (May 20, 2016)

i ended up passing on the yellow dodge, it was a real rustbucket in person. 

i'm checking out this clean looking ride tomorrow though. hoping for minimum BS

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/5595789455.html


----------



## Haystack (May 20, 2016)

goatfloat6000 said:


> i ended up passing on the yellow dodge, it was a real rustbucket in person.
> 
> i'm checking out this clean looking ride tomorrow though. hoping for minimum BS
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/5595789455.html



I was checking out that one as well. If you don't get it I might go take a look at it.


----------



## goatfloat6000 (May 20, 2016)

Haystack said:


> I was checking out that one as well. If you don't get it I might go take a look at it.



somebody's checking it out before me, so we'll see. it's real purdy.


----------



## Haystack (May 21, 2016)

Any updates?


----------



## goatfloat6000 (May 21, 2016)

didn't end up going to check it out. someone else was able to get there earlier and he called me saying he had an interested buyer, at which point i made other plans. then he left a message saying the other dude had his mechanic check it out and offered a low price because of the cost of repairing the power steering leaks, and the buyer didn't accept.

i kind of just gave up because i'd also be offering low. didn't seem worth the drive up there.


----------



## Haystack (May 21, 2016)

What was the estimate to fix the power steering?


----------



## goatfloat6000 (May 21, 2016)

Haystack said:


> What was the estimate to fix the power steering?



he ALMOST said on his message, but didn't. i assume it was a good chunk since the other buyer backed out but you never know.

made me think more about my situation and now isn't the best time for me to be buying anyhow. trying to redirect my enthusiasm on things that need more immediate attention in my life.


----------



## Haystack (May 21, 2016)

Ah okay. I only ask because it looks like a pretty clean van and it's close to me. I'll research the power steering thing and see if it's even worth picking up if I can talk him way down.


----------



## Haystack (May 21, 2016)

Looks like a whole new power steering pumps $150 bucks. I wonder if there's other things wrong with it other than that..

Edit: Talked to the guy, he was very upfront about what is wrong with the van. 
1. Power steering fluid is leaking at pump.
2. Leaking at steering gear box.
3. Needs alignment. "Right front tire wearing abnormally".
4. Temp gauge stays on cold. Needs sending unit replaced.

Debating if I want to even bother low balling him or not. If I could get it under $1500 it might be worth it as I can do the work myself.


----------



## goatfloat6000 (May 22, 2016)

Haystack said:


> Looks like a whole new power steering pumps $150 bucks. I wonder if there's other things wrong with it other than that..
> 
> Edit: Talked to the guy, he was very upfront about what is wrong with the van.
> 1. Power steering fluid is leaking at pump.
> ...



no harm in trying - the first guy did. he'll either just hold onto it or give in to expedite the process


----------

